# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  stpe 103 pārtapšana par 60W AB klases pastiprinātāju

## osscar

Par cik sen nekas nav te rakstīts un nekas nav arī taisīts ...jāievieš te dzīvība.

 Tad nu manās rokās nonāca STEPE 103 pastiprinātājs – divi kanāli tiltā , mono izeja un  līnijas izeja caur trafu – 100V vai cik nu tur bija. Pārdevējs teica, ka esot testēts, bet slēgt iekšā neriskēju.  
 Uzreiz izjaucu – varēja redzēt svilušu emitera rezistoru vienam tranim..otrs kanāls izskatījās kā no rūpnīcas ar metāla KT818/819 pāriem izejā. Svilušajā kanālā viens no pāra aizvietots ar darlingtonu KT827...tas arī svilis laikam. Interesanti ka traņi pieskrūvēti bez termopastas. Visi- un uz visiem rūpnīcas datums – toč oem izpildījums.  Kāds tur brīnums. Trafs dūca un kāds to labojis- iedzenot krēsla kāju vai kādu līdzīgu finiera gabalu starp serdi un skavu... ::  bet nu tas nepalīdzēja. Dūc tāpat skaļi.  

 Apskatot korpusu uzreiz tapa skaidrs ka tas ir gana lietojams, tikai tizlā gaiš bēšīgi brūnā tonī...( nav tā ka baigi ko vajag, bet nepatīk ka detaļas mētājas bez darba gadiem).
 Viss tika izjaukts un apskatot tapa skaidrs ka jāiebūvē kaut kas uz TO-3 metāla traņiem -  jo katrā radiatorā diviem ir vieta. Bija doma par A klasi  - kādu JLH 1969 vai ko tādu mazjaudīgu – bet par cik bija jauns nelietots TPP 321 trafs – nosliecos par labu AB klasei, turklāt tam būs plašāks pielietojums. Trafam ir divas vienādas spoles uz serdes – abām primārie tika savienoti simetriski pēc  biedra Isegrim ieteikuma – 120V+120V = 240V, ok biku varbūt zaudēšu izejā spriegumu, bet būs ok. Sekundārie 2x (20+5+1,3V) tika virknē salikti iegūstot 2x26,3VAC vai apm 2x37V DC .
 Shēma pārbaudīta – tikai mazākā mērogā – viens traņu pāris izejā un attiecīgi ap 60W @ 8 omi var cerēt.
 Korpuss tika nokrāsots balts, pēc iespējas izmantoju esošos caurumus lai neurbtu jaunus  - un vispār daudz ko no krājumiem vai lietotu izmantoju – tāds eko būvējums. Biedrs no blakus foruma smuku Brazīlijas ķirša paneli sagādāja. Ciets maita. Priekšējais nodalījums atstāts ar nodomu tukšs – tur ar laiku , iespējams, būs kāds skaļuma kontroles un ieeju izvēles enkoderis bāzēts uz PGA2311 vai kas tamlīdzīgs – vieta platītei un trafiņa mazam ir. Pagaidām nav vajadzība jo ir atsevišķs preamps.
 Viss tika ātri izgatavots, tikai ebaja smukumlietas baigi ilgi nāk un vēl nav....nu jau 1,5 mēneši pagājuši bet mazo radiatoru nav, kājiņu ( gumijas) un priekšējā paneļa smuko LED nav...tapēc vadi nav vēl savilkti, savīti un sakārtoti...bet nedēļu jau klausos – viss ir forši.
 Miera strāva 100mA uz trani. Līdzspriegums izejā - precīzi 9mV abos kanālos. Troksnis/fons ar milivoltmetru mērot - ar atvērtu ieeju - 0.3mV ar noīsinātu -0,06mV - varētu vēl uzlabot - vadi jākārto - bet to darīšu kad visas detaļas būs. Katrā ziņā tumbās fona nav pat ausis piebāžot. Vēl kuriozs -  kļūdas pēc palaidu max. līmenī 100Khz...(domāju ka 10 kHz) - trafs sāka sīkt - brīnījos ka nav klipinga (skaidrs, ka augšas "gāžas" - bet to nepiefiksēju uzreiz)  - bet tikai sāka 2 harmonika sinusoīdu kropļot...laicīgi piefiksēju - radiators bija baigi karsts. sanāca ap 95  @4 omi un ap 57W @8  omi max jauda pirms klipinga...ok, pa dienu tīklā vairāk šapnis - tad būs biku vairāk... Bet protams trafs te ir vājais posms...nav diezko jaudīgs ...bet nu ir ok. 20 Khz taisnstūris izskatās ok.

----------


## osscar

bilžu turpinājums:

----------

